

WallStreet Crisis Covered with Slinkset - rockstar9
http://bankertimes.com

======
truebosko
You know what would be awesome? If Slinkset sites used Disqus.

Most sites powered by Slinkset will only get hit by the early adopter / tech
savvy crowd so I think using Disqus wouldn't hurt it at all.

~~~
brett
We've heard that at least once before. It's worth looking into.

